# 20 Month Old Biting Her Fingernails?



## CarrieLauth (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Moms,

I'm hoping some of you can offer some assistance. I've never seen a 20 month old bite her fingernails so, but mine does. She chomps them right into the quick, and I'm worried that she will infect her fingers or cause permanent damage to her nail bed. She even bites her toenails, when she's in her carseat she pulls off her socks and shoes! One of her toes felt hot and swollen the other day and I'm worried that she's going to infect herself. She also is obviously in pain sometimes since they're so short, so anytime they get wet or she eats citrus or something like that they'll hurt her.

Anway, I haven't made a big deal out of it because I know that will only make it worse. I try to distract her by singing "Wheels on the Bus" so she'll do the hand motions with me. I also talk with her about how she's making boo-boos on her fingers, and she should love her fingers instead. Sometimes she will kiss her fingers with me, that seems to distract he a bit. Unfortunately I can't do that all day long, I have 3 other kids to take care of and also work from home.

I found a nail biting polish at the drug store that tastes bitter but it says it's not for use on small children. I'm also not going to go the pepper sauce route, so please don't suggest that.

Any ideas? She's also still nursing frequently, so giving her a pacifier probably wouldn't work.

Carrie
p.s. I was also a nail biter and don't want her to have to live with this habit


----------



## CarrieLauth (Mar 18, 2006)

noone has any advice?


----------



## Natesmama (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't have any advice, but my son is just about 22 months old and he does the same thing. I haven't figured out how to get him to stop. I tried to see if keeping them cut short helps... nope, distracting him... nope! Sorry I don't have any ideas!


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

nak
no advice, but i *still* bite my nails that low and i hate it. i have always done it, never been able to quit. hope you figure it out!

well, actually, acrylic nails worked pretty great.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

My 29 month old bites his too.


----------



## babyomom (Jun 14, 2006)

I used this product when my oldest son was little. The brand was Mavala and I got it at folica.com It worked well for him. It says it can be used on children.
My dd is also starting to bite har nails she's 22 months her brother did not start his nail biting until he was 5/6 yrs old.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

We were told to take the pacifier away from ds at 2 years, so we did.. stupidly.. ughhhh. i wish i could go back and redo that!! Anyways, when we took it away about 2 weeks later he started biting his nails.. hes now 4 and still does it.. we feel like we have tried everything and nothing works!!! its driving me crazy!! he makes them bleed often.. but Im going to try that Mavala stuff.. thanks


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepperdove* 
no advice, but i *still* bite my nails that low and i hate it. i have always done it, never been able to quit. hope you figure it out!

Same here! 30 years old and I still bite mine. Horrible habit.


----------



## Mamato2boy (May 21, 2007)

*Wow I can't believe how many children the same age as my son bite their nails. I thought it was so strange that my 2yr old was doing it. No matter what I say or do he won't stop. He even does it when he's half asleep. I thought about getting that polish too.

babyomom-thanks for the info I am going to look it up!









Liz*


----------



## termasan (Jul 1, 2005)

My son started doing it at about 25 mos. What I gather, it is a typical/normal self soothing mechanism, much like having a lovey or a pacifier. I've increased his access to nursing throughout the day, hoping it would help, but he still does it, mostly when he's stressed, tired, or bored. It is likened to thumb sucking or hair twirlilng, but it definitely has worse connotations in our culture (nervousness, weakness). I'm not sure I'm ready to strip him of that mechanism until he has some other self soothing alternatives in his toolbox (like better verbal communication, etc.).


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

my son started biting his nails around that age, too. Drove me crazy because as a nail biter myself, I did NOT want him to follow in my footsteps!

He stopped doing it for a while, but when he gets nervous or bored, CHOMP goes the little teeth on little nails. Sometimes I just gently remind him to stop by moving his hands away from his mouth (not a lot of success in that method







). I also tried the nail biting polish, but like I did when my parents tried that, ds chews right on through it.


----------



## Oceanjones (Mar 11, 2007)

nak

my dd has been biting her nails 4 a cpl months now. i thought maybe it was because i wasn't cutting her nails often enough but i am also trying to cut back on the excessive nursing and have noticed she bites sometimes when she can't nurse. not every time but here and there. i bit my nails when i was young and only stopped after i had acrylics for a cpl years. not i only do about once a year for a week or 2 if super stressed. i might try that polish thanks!


----------

